# Các phương pháp giúp khắc phục tình trạng mỡ lưng



## Vietcorset (18/12/18)

Lưng là một trong những vị trí khó có thể làm săn chắc và giảm mỡ nhất trong công cuộc giảm cân. Đáng tiếc một điều là trong quá trình tập chúng ta không thể nào chỉ tập ở mỗi một vị trí. Vậy nên điều chỉnh chế độ ăn hợp lý, thực hiện bài tập đúng cách kết hợp với đeo gen nịt bụng là phương pháp cần thiết nhất để loại trừ mỡ lưng khó chịu.

*Phương pháp đầu tiên : Tập thể dục để giảm mỡ lưng*

*1. Bài tập cardio. Để đạt được kết quả tốt nhất bạn nên tập thể dục ít nhất 30 phút mỗi ngày, chia làm 3-5 lần trong tuần*





​
Các bài tập cardio đặc biệt như chèo thuyền, đấm bốc, bơi lội giúp đốt cháy calo và tăng cường sức mạnh khối lưng
Lợi ích của cardio không giới hạn ở việc làm săn sức lưng mà còn giúp loại bỏ rủi ro bệnh tim, cải thiện chức năng tim và giảm khả năng loãng xương.
Nếu bạn không thể giảm cân ở một vùng cụ thể mà phải giảm cân tổng thể để giảm lượng mỡ toàn phần thì các bài tập cardio sẽ hỗ trợ điều này
*2. Tập tạ. Việc sử dụng tạ tự do cũng có thể làm săn chắc vùng lưng*

Bắt đầu với mức tạ vừa phải, bạn có thể nâng mức tạ đó mà cơ thể không phải gắng sức quá nhiều
Gập người vung tạ sẽ làm cho cơ lưng săn chắc. Mỗi ngày cầm một quả tạ và gập người tại ngay hông. Nâng cánh tay qua hai bênh giống như máy bay đến khi hai cánh tay cao bằng vai rồi hạ xuống 2 bên người. Tập 3 lần, mỗi lần 8 nhịp để cải thiện sức mạnh các cơ và mô liên kết. Tập dần dần để nâng mức tạ và phát triển cơ hơn nữa
*Phương pháp thứ hai : Thay đổi chế độ ăn*





​*1.Giảm lượng calo hấp thụ hằng ngày*
Nếu giảm 500 calo một ngày và tập thể dục đeo gen nịt bụng corset đều đặn. Bạn có thể giảm nửa cân mỗi tuần đấy. Việc này cũng có tác động trong việc giảm mỡ lưng.

*2. Duy trì chế độ ăn một cách cân đối*
Loại bỏ những thực phẩm không tốt cho sức khỏe như đồ ăn nhanh, nước ngọt có ga. Thay vào đó là ăn thực phẩm tươi giàu protein kết hợp với ăn nhiều rau quả tươi mỗi ngày. Giúp no lâu mà vẫn dầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng trong việc giảm cân.

*Phương pháp thứ ba : Dùng gen nịt bụng latex*
Gen nịt bụng Latex Vedette 100 với thiết kế từ 4 xương thép đơn mỏng, lớp phủ mịn màng từ trong ra ngoài cùng với cao su co giãn tự nhiên giúp ôm trọn vùng lưng. Sinh nhiệt xoáy sâu vào vùng mỡ thừa. Sản phẩm phù hợp với chị em mới bắt đầu tập phương pháp giảm eo, tạo đường cong hiệu quả mà vẫn thoải mái cho người sử dụng.






_gen nịt bụng Latex Vedette 100_​Gen nịt bụng Latex Ann Chery 2028 khác biệt với 4 xương thép đôi, chắc chắn, mạnh mẽ, cắt sâu vòng eo con kiến. Định hình vóc dáng tối đa, giúp loại bỏ mọi loại mỡ thừa lâu năm. Cũng là thiết kế như Vedette ôm trọn phần lưng nhưng sản phẩm chị hỗ trợ lớp phủ nhẹ cotton bên trong và để khoe ra phần ngoài cao su nguyên miếng. Thiết kế này giúp tăng cảm giác năng động khi chúng ta vào phòng gym tập luyện.

_



_
_gen nịt bụng Latex Ann Chery 2028_​
Việc kết hợp đeo gen nịt bụng với phương pháp tập luyện và ăn uống hợp lý sẽ khiến chị em rất nhanh loại bỏ được phần mỡ lưng khó chịu của mình.


----------

